# بعض الاسباب التى تؤدى الى غرق السفن



## saizgax (9 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

_*بعض اسباب غرق السفن*_

المركب ممكن تغرق بطريقتين :

_الأول: إنها تغرق بطريقة عمودية....يعنى من غير ما تنقلب_
و ده من اسبابه:

1- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بعد إصطدامها بسفينة أخرى أو بجبل جليدى مثلا
بعد الإصطدام المياه التى تدخل السفينة تؤدى إلى زيادة وزنها




ight عن قوة دفع المياهBouyancy و بالتالى بتغرق
زى ما حصل مع تايتانيك....تايتانيك ما إتقلبتش
هيا صحيح مالت كتير بس ما إتقلبتش 180 درجة

2- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بسبب فتحة فى خزان tank متهالك
بيكون سبب دخول مياه إن فيه عنبر او تانك قديم مليئ بالصدى بينهار و يسمح بدخول المياه

3- المياه الناتجة عن عملية الإطفاء
عادة ما بيكونش الحريق هوا السبب المباشر لعملية الغرق...بالعكس ممكن المركب تتحرق عن آخرها و برضه تفضل عايمة (إلا لو كانت خشب).
لو مياه الإطفاء زادت عن حدها و كانت المياه دى متوزعة بإنتظام على جانبى السفينة...يبقى المركب ممكن تغرق

4- فقد المحرك الرئيسى
أحيانا ممكن يكون ده سبب من اسباب غرق المركب بطريقة غير مباشرة
لأن المركب من غير المحرك بتبقى من غير أى تحكم و الموج يوديها و يجيبها زى ما هو عايز...و بالتالى ممكن تخبط فى حاجة و تغرق.

5- إنهيار جسم السفينة
جسم السفينة ممكن ينهار نتيجة سؤ تحميل البضاعة أو نتيجة تهالك جسم السفينة أو نتيجة دخول المياه و زيادة الأحمال على جسم المركب



_ثانيا: إنقلاب المركب..._

و ده بيحصل عادة نتيجة فقد فى إتزان المركب أو بسبب موجة عالية قوية (بالنسبة للمراكب الصغيرة) نتيجة:

1-دخول المياه داخل السفينة بعد إصطدامها بسفينة أخرى أو بجبل جليدى مثلا
لو المياه إتجمعت فى ناحية واحدة...يبقى ممكن المركب تفقد إتزانها

2- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بسبب فتحة فى خزان tank متهالك
نفس الكلام برضه...لو المياه إتجمعت فى ناحية واحدة...يبقى ممكن المركب تفقد إتزانها

3- المياه الناتجة عن عملية الإطفاء:
و دى الحالة المشهورة خاصة فى سفن الركاب..لأنها ما بيكونش فيها فراغ يسمح بتوزيع المياه بإنتظام على جانبى السفينة...فتبفقد إتزانها

زى الحادثة الشهيرة للباخرة نورماندى

4- إنتقال البضاعة من جانب لآخر Shifting of cargo
لو البضاعة إنتقلت من جانب لآخر نتيجة عدم إحكام ربطها ممكن ده يخل بإتزان السفينة لدرجة إنه ممكن يقلبها (بالإشتراك مع الأمواج)

5- إنتقال جميع الركاب من جانب لآخر فى نفس الوقت
فى سفن الركاب لو إنتقل جميع الركاب فى نفس الوقت إلى الجانب الآخر...فده بيسبب عزم moment قد يؤدى إلى إنقلاب السفينة
و دى بتحصل عادة لما يكون فيه حادثة أصلا و تبدأ السفينة تميل من ناحية معينة....فالركاب من خوفهم بيجروا كلهم للجانب الآخر..فبتكون النتيجة إن المركب تنقلب من الناحية اللى جروا عليها

6- عنبر بضاعة مفتوح نتيجة عدم إحكام غلقه
حصل بالفعل إن فيه مراكب غرقت بسبب إن غطاء فتحة العنبر hatch cover كان غير محكم الغلق
فبالتالى فى وقت العاصفة إنفتح و أدى إلى دخول المياه إلى العنبر و إلى إنقلاب السفينة
:69:منقول:69:
ودى مجموعه افلام جمعتها لكم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcK4MuaiWoA&feature=related
 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLzSomntQCQ​ 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNUXyNqjSd4&feature=related
​


----------



## HAADY (9 يناير 2010)

تعددت الاسباب والنتيجة واحدة ____________ الغرق __________

من أسباب انقلاب السفن أيضا :
-- السفن التي تسير بسرعات كبيرة والتي تتجاوز ال 20 ميل \ساعة اذا تم تغيير اتجاه السفينة بزاوية دوران حادة قد يؤدي ذلك لانقلاب السفينة وخاصة سفن الركاب او الحاويات او ال رورو 


-- اهمال الطاقم لحسابات ال gm في الرحلات الطويلة وتغيراتها بسبب استهلاك الوقود والمياه كما يتوقع انه حدث لسفينة المواشي (داني اف تو ) منتصف الشهر الماضي برحلتها من الاوروغواي الى طرطوس ثم بيروت مما ادى الى انقلابها وعلى متنها حوالي 85 من الطاقم وعشرة آلاف راس من البقر و اربعون الف راس من الاغنام 

-- اهمال الطاقم لمعدات حصر العطب الموجودة على متن السفينة وعدم الاهتمام لمتابعة استكمالها بعد كل استخدام 

قصة وعبرة : غرقت سفينة منذ عامين عند مدخل مضيق البوسفور في البحر الاسود في طقس عاصف و كانت تحمل شحنة من الاخشاب وذهب ضحية الغرق ربان السفينة واثنان من الطاقم ............. وذكر الناجون ان سبب الغرق كان سقوط شحنة الاخشاب عن ظهر عنابر السفينة الى البحر وان الربان لم يقوم بتثبيت اغطية عنابر السفينة بمرابطها الخاصة مما أدى لتكسرها وسقوطها في البحر وانكشاف العنابر للأمواج وكان يظن الربان ان رباط الاخشاب ووزنها كافي لتثبيت اغطية العنابر في مكانها .......... وكان يعمل بهذه الطريقة مدة تتجاوز العشرين سنة الا ان حادثة واحدة أخذت منه حياته وسفينته ولم يعثر له على أثر بعدها


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (21 يناير 2010)

ان من اسباب غرق السفينه اشياء كثيره منها من ذكر ومن لم يذكر وانشاء الله قريبا سوف اقوم بعملية شرح لأسباب غرق السفينه فمن الممكن للسفينه اتن تغرق على احد جانبيها او من جهة المقدمه او من جهة المؤخره وممكن ايضا ان تتم عملية الغرق والسفينه من الوضع عامودى وسوف نتحدث عن علامات plemsol mark فى السفن وماذا يحدث لهذه العلامات عند حدوث عملية غرق السفينه ---- وشكرا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعطاك الله العافيه وادام عليك الصحه
دائما الى الامام 
وننتظر الجديد 
فى حفظ الله*
:58::58::58::58::58:
:75::75::75:

:7:​


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (27 يناير 2010)

نرجو من لديه الخبرة الكافية تزويدنا بموضوع عن مسببات غرق القاطرات اثناء تفاعلها مع السفن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (9 فبراير 2010)

واللة مشكووور جدا وعافانا اللة واياكم من المصائب


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------



## HAADY (6 يوليو 2010)

saif.a.ghannai قال:


> نرجو من لديه الخبرة الكافية تزويدنا بموضوع عن مسببات غرق القاطرات اثناء تفاعلها مع السفن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الأخ saif.a.ghannai :

ان عملية قطر السفن بحاجة لدراسة اي خبرة نظرية وخبرة عملية في عمليات قطر زوارق القطر المخصصة لقطر السفن الكبيرة والصغيرة 

فعند تحريك زورق القطر ( القاطر ) للسفينة بزوايا الشد المختلفة تتحرك السفينة بالجهة التي يقوم القاطر بشدها اليها وتؤثر على هذه العملية شدة الرياح بسبب ارتفاع بدن السفينة فوق المياه كما يؤثر عليها بسبب غاطسها وعمقه التيارات البحرية في حال وجود السفينة في مواقع فيها تيارات 

وهناك حالتين شهدتهما شخصيا في مينائين مختلفين وسببت انقلاب القاطر :

الحالة الاولى : قاطر كان يسحب سفينة حاويات كبيرة من مقدمتها بواسطة حبل ويقوم بتغيير اتجاهها باتجاه مخرج الميناء في آن معا وكان حبل القطر يشكل زاوية حوالي (120) درجة الى الشمال من محور السفينة كما ان محور القاطر بنفس الزاوية اي على امتداد زاوية الحبل باتجاه الخلف وفي لحظة قام ربان القاطر بتخفيف قوة سحبه لتبديل اتجاه القطر فكان حبل الشد ما زال يشكل زاوية 120 تقريبا مع محور السفينة تحول محور القاطر باتجاه 30 درجة مع محور السفينة اي ان الحبل اصبح يشكل زاوية 90 درجة مع محور القاطر وزاوية 120 مع السفينة وفي نفس الوقت اعطى المرشد امر للربان باقلاع محركات السفينة بالسرعة الكاملة وأعطى امر للقاطر بالسحب فكانت سرعة استجابة محركات السفين اسرع من استجابة القاطر مما ادى الى ان تشد السفينة القاطر بقوة كبيرة وعامودية على محوره اثناء تبديل مساره مما ادى انقلابه وغرقه بشكل فوري خلال 20 ثانية دون ضحايا 

فالسبب الحقيقي كان في الاوامر الخاطئة التي اصدرها المرشد للقاطر ولربان السفينة بتزامن يعكس ضعف خبرته في عمليات القطر وكان من الممكن تفادي الحادث لو ان ربان الزورق سارع الى ايقاف محركات القاطر قبل انقلابه لترك قوة سحب السفينة لتقوم بجر الزورق الا ان الارتباك أخر ايقاف محركات الزورق التي كانت تعمل على الحفاظ على اتجاه الزورق بزاوية شد 90 درجة ادت الى انقلاب القاطر بسرعه كبيرة 

اي انه من الخطأ القاتل قطر السفن من قبل زوارق القطر تكون فيه زاوية الحبل تشكل 45 درجة تقريبا او اكثر مع محور مقدم او مؤخر السفينة وفي ذات الوقت تكون زاوية الحبل تشكل زاوية 90 درجة او ما يقاربها مع نفس الحبل وتكون السفينة في حالة تحرك ذاتي او بسبب التيارات او قوة القطر لان قوة الشد العامودة على محور القاطر والذي ستشده السفينة بحركتها سيؤدي الى فقدان زاوية اتزان القاطر وتحويلها الى زاوية سلبية بشكل يتناس مع سرعة السفينة 

الحالة الثانية : شبيهة بالاولى وكانت على مخطاف سالونيك وكان القاطر قد اخذ حبل القطر من مؤخرة السفينة شكل مع محورها زاوية 145 الى الشمال الخلفي لمرافقتها الى الميناء وعند تشغيل محركات السفينة تحرك ربان القاطر بزاوية خاطئة حافظت على زاوية الحبل مع السفينة بينما عملت مع الزورق زاوية 90 تقريبا ادت الى انقلابه وغرقه خلال 30 ثانية دون ضحايا 
والسبب الحقيقي كان في عدم انتباه ربان القاطر لزاوية الحبل التي يرسمها مع القاطر ولزيادة سرعته بشكل غير مبرر فلو ترك السفينة تجر القاطر بايقاف محركات القاطر فورا لاجبر القاطر على تغيير زاوية انقلابه الخطرة بتغيير مساره تلقائيا بتاثير شد السفينة له


----------



## الضميد (17 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------

